# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Front page Slider

## K4GAP

May I ask who made the Slider on the front page. And, where did you get the code? I really like it.

----------


## RobA

> May I ask who made the Slider on the front page. And, where did you get the code? I really like it.


I started with an add-on for a generic slider available for vbulletin (the forum software) then rewrote it to work with our featured map forum automatically.  We post a new featured map, and the slider moves it into the top place and bumps the rest down.

-Rob A>

----------


## K4GAP

Thanks for the reply RobA. Your design is probably one of the best I've seen. Great job!

----------

